
Ask HN: Time management skills that don't rely on timekeeping - oldsklgdfth
It seems to me that productive people get things done regardless of time constraints and unproductive people never have enough time. I am interested in the techniques used by people that get things done and their mindset.<p>Prior to clocks and time keeping, there was no sense of I&#x27;ve been working on this for too long - this is a bit naive. But I&#x27;m sure the productive people for millennia ago share traits with modern day productive folks.<p>What are those traits? And can they be cultivated?
======
jordhy
Time management is more than time keeping. For example, it includes
scheduling, delegation, prioritization and real time adjustments.

